# FINLAND KAKKONEN Jazz Pori vs VJS tips



## wawbet (Jul 29, 2022)

*FINLAND KAKKONEN GROUP B

29/7/2022 17:00
Porin Stadion

Jazz pori lost its last game and will not make up for this game against a weak team at home.

Jazz Pori vs VJS

Jazz Pori odd 1.50

More predictions : https://www.wawbetting.com/2022/07/football-tips-todays-soccer-betting-free.html*


----------

